# Plumbing pipe in steel studs



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 23, 2009)

305.8 of the 2003 IPC plumbing code requires plumbing pipe protection, but what if the pipe is inside a steel stud? Does the steel stud provide enough protection where a stud guard or shoe is not required. Simpson has stud guard products but I don't see anything in regards to steel studs.

Is this a commercial gimmy, no one enforces it the same as wood studs? Is there an item to protect plumbing inside a metal stud?


----------



## JMORRISON (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: Plumbing pipe in steel studs

http://www.erico.com/products/CADDYcfcP ... ctnPlt.asp


----------



## Mule (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: Plumbing pipe in steel studs

Yep! However metal studs have openings where all kinds of items can be routed through and these holes usually are in the center. If not then you need to protect it with some type of a protector plate. Think about it...the drywall screws don't even slow down when they hit a metal stud!

Another thing you need to worry about is protecting the copper pipes, or as far as that goes any type of material, other than steel or plastic from coming in contact with the steel studs.....electrolysis will occur!


----------

